# The Artist Summit in NYC 10/12-10/13



## Ciara (Sep 29, 2008)

*Just wondering if anyone from Specktra will be there?*
*Im gonna see if I can take 2 days off from work to attend.*


*THE ARTIST SUMMIT*

The Artist Summit is two day artist program for the professional makeup artist and those who share their passion for the art of makeup. The program consists of two days of artist events including seminars, hands-on workshops, panel forums and The Summit Shop - a retail environment at the event. An opening event on the evening of the first day of the Summit will also be a part of the program. Over the two days of the event attendees will have access to over 70 seminars and forums and 16 hands-on workshops.
*THE SUMMIT SHOP*

The Summit Shop is a retail environment that will be located within the space of The Artist Summit. The shop is not a “trade show floor”. The environment will be set up with a consistent tabling and draping for all sponsors who are a part of the environment. The space will not be designed to allow for full booth installations, however custom tabletop signage and floor signage is encouraged.
Demonstrations may happen behind counter space or one demo per every 12 feet of counter space on the outside of the counter area.
The Summit Shop will open 30 minutes prior to the first event each day and closing 30 minutes after the last event of each day ends. The general pro-public will be invited to come and experience The Summit Shop without a requirement to participate in the Summit.
*There will be no charge to enter The Summit Shop for attendees or non-attendees of The Summit.
*WHEN & WHERE *

Program to launch October 12 and 13, 2008 in New York City at Metropolitan Pavilion on the Gallery (4th) and Level (5th) floors. 
Los Angeles, Vancouver, Chicago, Toronto and Atlanta are being considered as additional event sites for 2009. International sessions are being considered for Sydney, Berlin and London.

*ATTENDEE PARTICIPATION*

Although we will promote The Artist Summit to the pro-artist industry exclusively, we will not limit participation to working makeup artists. Our goal is to create an event that will celebrate the art of makeup and encourage people to come and experience all that it offers - regardless of their level of knowledge of makeup artistry.
We will allow pros and consumers, as well as students and those considering a career in makeup to participate. Hands-on Workshops are limited to professionals or those with some makeup experience.
There are three ways that attendees can take part in The Artist Summit.
*SHOP THE SUMMIT SHOP*
No Charge/Open to Pros and Consumers
Attendees are not required to pay any fee to come and shop in The Summit Shop. Although we are promoting the event to the pro-market, and as a pro-event, we will not require pro-identification to come to The Summit Shop. Vendors are encouraged to require pro-identification before offering discounting to shoppers.
*ONE-DAY SUMMIT PASS*
$145/Open to Pros and Consumers with exclusivity of Hands-on Workshops to Pros only. BUY TICKETS NOW - $125.00! Reduced prices valid until September 12, 2008
Provides attendees the opportunity to attend all seminars, forums, keynotes and purchase up to one Hands-on Workshop or Master Workshop, per day for $65 and $135 respectively. 
*TWO DAY SUMMIT PASS*
$290/Open to Pros and Consumers with exclusivity of Hands-on Workshops to Pros only. BUY TICKETS NOW - $245.00! Reduced prices valid until September 12, 2008
Provides attendees the opportunity to attend all seminars, forums, keynotes and purchase up to two Hands-on Workshop or Master Workshop, per day for $65 and $135 respectively. 
Two-Day Summit Pass holders will receive a complimentary The Artist Summit tote and are invited to attend an opening night reception on the first night of the Summit.
*EDUCATION DETAILS*

*SEMINARS*

Seminars are free to attend for all One-Day or Two-Day Summit Pass holders. 
Topics will be a focused and specific as possible allowing a strong understanding of the subject matter to be obtained by the attendees. 
Seminars are 90 minutes and included demonstration and discussion of technique, product and brand information. 
Presentations will be offered by event sponsors as well as by a roster of celebrity and The Powder Group artists on a wide range of subject matter. 
*PANEL FORUMS*

Panel Forums are free to attend for all One-Day or Two-Day Summit Pass holders. 
Panel forums will allow participants to experience various angles of information on a single subject matter. 
Panels will be between 60-90 minutes long. 
*HANDS-ON WORKSHOPS*

Hands-on Workshops are at an additional fee for attendees of The Artist Summit, and are offered at two levels: Hands-on Workshops and Master Workshops. 
Hands-on Workshops and Master Workshops are both 2.5 hours long. 
Hands-on Workshops are at a cost of $65 per attendee. 
Master Workshops are at a cost of $135 per attendee.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 29, 2008)

*Oh ... and here is the link:*
http://www.theartistsummit.com/


----------



## TIERAsta (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds fantastic... in my dreams!


----------



## Ciara (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone going?

I want to go but i know im gonna end up spending $$$.
Im still undecided.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll probably go, but only just to see what, if any, discounts there will be at the shop.  I have already told myself that I won't be buying anything full price that I can get outside of the summit.  But if there are discounts...  watch out!


----------



## LuvKisselle (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm going on Monday...and I'm sooo excited! I think that Sunday had some great classes but I couldn't get off that day. Either way, the classes I'm taking are:

Editorial Beauty
Red-Carpet Beautiful
Branding You
Mastering Retail
Makeup for Women of Color
MAC Close-Up with Bianca Alexander

Too bad that some of the classes will overlap...but I'm going to really try to make it to all of them. What classes are you taking?


----------



## Ciara (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I will just go to the Summit Shop only Monday afternoon.


----------



## Janice (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll attend one in 2009, the timing wasn't right for me with this one.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 12, 2008)

I just got back from the summit shop.  I didn't attend any of the workshops, but I did see Johnny Lavoy giving a workshop as I was on my way to the ladies room...  

The shop was okay.  I didn't see anything that I HAD to have.  Stila, MUFE, Eve Pearl, Billy B.  were some of the folks that had tables.  I looked around a bit, bought some fabulous brushes from Crown brushes and then bought some blushes at the MAC store over by Madison Square park and then went on home.  

I was surprised MAC wasn't at the summit.


----------



## Ciara (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_I just got back from the summit shop. I didn't attend any of the workshops, but I did see Johnny Lavoy giving a workshop as I was on my way to the ladies room... 

The shop was okay. I didn't see anything that I HAD to have. Stila, MUFE, Eve Pearl, Billy B. were some of the folks that had tables. I looked around a bit, bought some fabulous brushes from Crown brushes and then bought some blushes at the MAC store over by Madison Square park and then went on home. 

I was surprised MAC wasn't at the summit._

 

Did any of the vendors have professional discounts such as MUFE?

If so what kind of discounts were offered.

I dont want to take time off from work for no reason.

Thnx!!!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 12, 2008)

I believe they did offer discounts, but since I'm not a professional, I don't know what the discounts were.


----------

